# Anyone interested in CC this week?



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm thinking about hitting Caesar's Creek (SW Ohio) wednesday and saturday. I plan on hitting the area around the dam known as Flat Fork Ridge but I am open to other locations on the lake or tailwaters. This area is new to me and I have, as of yet, to see a fish caught over 12lbs (but I used to fish the tailwaters with only freelined doughbaits). I'm sure that this area of the lake will hold larger fish with the access to deep water. This would make a great scouting trip and I am hopeful that this lake will turn out to be a future Fish-In locale. Basically I need someone else to fish and confirm the validity of this lake as a Fish-In venue. If anyone is interested in these dates or any others let me know here or via PM. 

Here's a link for the local weather forecast

The location of the lake, for those that aren't familiar with it, is just west of I-71 (Exit 45) on SR73. This lake couldn't be any easier to get to.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

when on wednesday??


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Tim, you'll be right in my neck of the woods. I am walking distance from the lake although I am on the other end of it from the dam. I am really close to what looks like some prime spring-summer carp waters.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

coool..party at tom's house afterwards..heh heh..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm thinking noonish at flat fork ridge. If you're interested let me know, as there are other things I could get done tomorrow instead.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

you go ahead and do what u have to do maan..i can't promise anything at the moment..my face is blowing up..literally..


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Afraid I wouldn't be much of a host. I am getting the flu or something. I am miserable right now.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I fished a couple hours today at flat fork ridge and got nothing. No runs, no beeps, no splashing. I didn't chum any, but I used my method (mix) in pva. I need to take a marker float to this area to see how far out the shelf goes, which I'm afraid isn't very far. I tried to take some pics of the Flat Fork area, but my camera is on the fritz.

I think the flat rocky cove might be better during this time of year. At least there I see activity.

It looks like John (Carpchaser) and maybe Rod (Rodman) might be going to CC on saturday too. I'll keep post updates in case anyone else is interested in joining.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like fishing is out for this weekend. I sprained my ankle at work last night, so I'll be spending the whole exciting day with it elevated and on ice.


----------

